# Palma Real Toro Cigar Review - Solid buck a stick



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

While Palma Real is no award winner, it gets the job done. Here are some pros: long filler, relatively good construction, cheap. Here are some cons...

Read the full review here: Palma Real Toro Cigar Review - Solid buck a stick


----------

